# Christmas Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of potpourri pots that I made for Christmas to take to the Art Gallery. They are claro walnut with Fleur-de-Lis lids from CSUSA. These lids are smaller than the pewter lids but sure are pretty. I also added a maple foot to one just to raise it a bit. The pots are 5" across and about 4" high. I had to grab a couple of quick pictures as the Art Director wanted them today as a lady had expressed interest in them. She was coming in this afternoon to look at them. Finished with 6 coats of ***.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good on those Bernie. I think I am finally gearing up to start turning again. It may have to go slow until after the holidays with so much seasonal stuff going on, but at least I'll be working in the right direction. Made a practice pen last week and found that I haven't lost my touch :jester: 

Got some new toys heading my way and a few more on my Christmas list for Susan to "surprise" me with. Even got me some starter Hollow Form tools to try. You do know this is all your fault don't you :sarcastic: I mean with all these pretties you keep posting and all


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, ok, ok Mr. Noles. I will take full responsibility.:lol::dance3: Thanks for the kind comment. I am happy to see ya getting back to turning. Turning is kinda like riding a bike. You never forget.


----------



## msluys (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice job on the turnings. I love that Claro walnut with the light brown streaking. I have only seen it growing in Oregon and Northern CA.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've done it again Bernie, beautiful as always.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Murray and Harry. I do appreciate it. No turning today as I have to get my sons maple table top done. Got the bottom side finished so will start on the top side getting it sanding to 400 grit and then getting the finish on. Harry I will post a picture of it so you can see I can do other woodworking besides turning.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

:yes4:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Bill.:lol::dance3:


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

what can i say, very nice and a good finish


----------



## AP3D (Aug 24, 2010)

Good afternoon Bernie, your pots look great.
What is ***? I am not familiar with that abreviation.


Arnold


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Arnold that is minwax wipe on poly. I use it a lot on decorative turnings along with lacquer.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie our new Delta lathe arrived today! :dance3: We can't open it till after Xmas of course  I am looking forward to more of your awesome inspiration in the New Year! Thanks for all your great contributions!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb congrats on the lathe. Make sure you post some pic's. As I said before if you have questions ask. I will be glad to help in anyway I can and I am sure the other turners on here will be in the mix of giving all the help you need. Merry Christmas.


----------

